# linpus to ubuntu, from ubuntu recover linpus with recovery dvd



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

hi there guys,, just wanted to ask something,,,

im thinking of installing ubuntu on my linpus linux lite (on my acer aspire one),, but i was just wondering,, if i install ubuntu,, and then i decide to return to my linpus linux lite,, can i just use my recovery dvd that came along my acer aspire one to get back to my linpus linux lite system,,

thank you in advance for your help,,,


----------



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

...bump...

(just to get noticed) ^_^

p.s. just wanted to ask another thing,,

...i tried ubuntu 8.04 (downloaded iso and burned to cd then boot from it)...
it worked fine,, but i just wanted to ask if it's normal that my wifi connection didn't work, considering that i just booted from a liveCD? or do i need to update or do something to get my wifi connection like i always do with my linpus linux lite (acer aspire one)


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne


----------



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

thank you for the link arochester,,

now my only question is,, after i've fully installed and updated my ubuntu (if ever,,) is it possible to go back to my linpus linux lite using my recovery dvd?

thank you in advance again,, and Godbless.


----------



## phatfred (Oct 6, 2007)

I put Debian on my Acer this week. Before i did it i booted the recovery DVD in VirtualBox just to check what was on it. It appears that the disc allows a full install of Linpus.
It also states in the manual that you should back up all data before performing the recovery. From this i assume that the recovery CD will format and reinstall linpus to the laptop with it's factory settings.


----------



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

...thanks for the comment...


----------



## SM6MOJ (Jan 2, 2008)

You have to use another computer. Boot it up with the Linpus recovery disc in the DVD drive and follow the screen dialogue to format a USB stick of 1 Mb or larger.
Then put the USB stick in the One and boot it by pressing F12 to set the right boot order.
The recovery USB stick re-formats the drive and does a complete install in under 20 minutes.
Then you have to re-set the screen dialogue and download the latest upgrades, to get the panel which allows you to re-set the keyboard.


----------



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

SM6MOJ said:


> You have to use another computer. Boot it up with the Linpus recovery disc in the DVD drive and follow the screen dialogue to format a USB stick of 1 Mb or larger.
> Then put the USB stick in the One and boot it by pressing F12 to set the right boot order.
> The recovery USB stick re-formats the drive and does a complete install in under 20 minutes.
> Then you have to re-set the screen dialogue and download the latest upgrades, to get the panel which allows you to re-set the keyboard.


thx for your comment...anyway...i have either the dvd and the usb (1gb by the way not 1 mb )...i can either use the dvd or usb on my One..using an external hard drive...but anyway...thx for the heads up...when you say "download the latest updates"...i can i do that using the "LiveUpdate"? thanks again in advance...


----------



## SM6MOJ (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, you can use "live update". I have done the entire procedure twice this week, after trying to get my Huawei E200 3G dongle to work.
It took me a day to hack my way into the computer to set it up with English GUI but a Swedish keyboard - and then they released a software update the day after, that fixes this automatically. That's life!


----------



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

...oh...ok thanks for that information... hmmm i guess im gonna go with that ubuntu installation this week... hope that everything goes well...

wish me luck guys...


----------

